# Ponce Reds & why I don't ever get up early to go fishing 7/26 - 7/27



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Spent the weekend in Ponce. Woke up early before the sun came up both Sat. and Sun. morning. Both times decided to kill the time fishing while waiting for wife and kids to wake up. Sat. morning spent the early morning hours at Dunlawton flat bridge. It was a nice sunrise and water was flat as a lake. Caught it at slack tide and dead low 



















Unfortunately nothing wanted my Gulp! Shrimp, despite a few whacks from what felt like underslot trout. 

Later in the day when the tide was high, took my youngest to Sunglow Pier in S. Daytona. He landed a nice slot Red, which was later fileted, fried, and eaten right at the Sunglow bar.










He was pretty stoked about his Red, but not nearly as excited as getting to see the Daytona Beach lifeguards in training banzai jump off the end of the pier which is about 25 feet up:

(keep in mind my Blackberry camera phone is no SLR  )



















Started out Sunday morning in the dark at Sunglow pier again. 










Unfortunately once again the tide was low and getting lower. I figured if the fishing was going to suck, I might as well catch a good sunrise while I was drowning my sandfleas. My camera doesn't even begin to do the sunrise justice:










End of the pier:










Today I caught a 21 inch Red and my buddy Blake caught a nice fatty sheepshead and a decent black drum. Other than that, we stayed about 3 hours longer than we should have. I hate fishing in the middle of summer. The bite just sucks inshore. Now I remember why I NEVER get up early to go fishing. We had a good time though nonetheless, fileted some more fish (also fried) and ended the day with a few drinks - just me and my fishing buddy:










And finally, here is a Bass he caught Thursday before we headed to Ponce:



















It's so nice to have the little guy always buggin me to go fishin. Now that he is old enough its no bug at all. I just hope the older one gets some patience and starts getting hooked on it too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. These pics of the little guy are priceless.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Your Blackberry pictures are much better.


----------

